# [kernel] problème de compilation (résolu)

## fb99

bonjour à tous, ça fait déjà 1semaine que je rame, je n'arrive plus a compiler aucun noyau que ce soit des 2.4.x ou 2.6.x, désespéré j'ai décidé de venir demander votre aide merci d'avance

donc l'erreur:

```

root@gentoo-linux linux # make clean bzImage modules modules_install

  CLEAN   scripts/basic

  CLEAN   scripts/kconfig

...

include/linux/kernel.h:71: error: syntax error before "va_list"

include/linux/kernel.h:71: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/kernel.h:74: error: syntax error before "va_list"

include/linux/kernel.h:74: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/kernel.h:77: error: syntax error before "va_list"

include/linux/kernel.h:77: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/kernel.h:81: error: syntax error before "va_list"

include/linux/kernel.h:81: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

make[1]: *** [arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s] Error 1

make: *** [arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s] Error 2

root@gentoo-linux linux #

```

ma version de gcc: 3.3.2

mon architecture: i686

mon noyau:  2.4Last edited by fb99 on Thu Jun 24, 2004 2:20 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Angelion

mon ami google m'a dit ca:

http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.questions/2003-12/0321.html

----------

## LostControl

Salut,

Tu es sûr que c'est bien le premier message d'erreur ? Il ne te dit pas un peu plus haut qu'il ne trouve pas un certain fichier ?

Sinon, sauvegarde ton fichier ".config" et fait un bon "mrproper" avant de retenter le tout !

A+

----------

## PrEdAt0r

 *Quote:*   

> root@gentoo-linux linux # make clean bzImage modules modules_install 

 

toi tu a mi ca !

tu a oublier :

```
make dep
```

donc pour un 2.4x :

```
#make dep                    //make clean avant si tu a déja compiler mais sans résultat

#make bzImage

#make modules

#make modules_install
```

pour un 2.6x:

```
#make

#make modules_install
```

voila et si c'est pour un 2.4x n"oublit pas make dep  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Angelion

 *Quote:*   

>   CLEAN   scripts/basic
> 
>   CLEAN   scripts/kconfig 

 

c'est un 2.6, donc sa ligne est correct, pas de make dep

----------

## PrEdAt0r

bin si c'est un 2.6x pk s'enmerder a faire 

```
make bzImage ex.....
```

alors que 

```
#make

#make modules_install 
```

sont apropriés au 2.6x !   :Laughing: 

----------

## Angelion

Pourquoi ? parce que j'ai toujours fait comme ca ...

----------

## PrEdAt0r

ha bon !  :Laughing:   aprés chacun sa méthode   :Wink:   !! 

aprés je sais que make= make dep & bzImage & modules pour un 2.6x pratique lorsque tu est occupé comme ca cela fait les trois !!

----------

## fafounet

au lieu de vous chamailler sur la facon de compiler un 2.6, regardez ce qu´il y en bas de son post. Il a un 2.4 et non un 2.6

----------

## kernelsensei

Il a un 2.4 mais il COMPILE un 2.6, nuance !

----------

## PrEdAt0r

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> Il a un 2.4 et non un 2.6

 

désolé   :Laughing: 

ouu la la jy vois de moins en moins bien moi !   :Surprised: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   

>  *fafounet wrote:*   Il a un 2.4 et non un 2.6 
> 
> désolé  
> 
> ouu la la jy vois de moins en moins bien moi !  

 

nan t'as raison, il compile un 2.6 !

```
  CLEAN   scripts/basic

  CLEAN   scripts/kconfig 
```

----------

## yoyo

@fafounet, kernel_sensei et PrEdAt0r : *fb99 wrote:*   

> je n'arrive plus a compiler aucun noyau que ce soit des 2.4.x ou 2.6.x

 On se croirait dans une cour de récré !!!   :Twisted Evil: 

@fb99 : as-tu testé le "make mrproper" comme te l'a indiqué LostControl (et ce pour un 2.4 et un 2.6) ??

----------

## fb99

merci à tous pour cotre sollicitude,

au fait Lostcontrol tu avait raison un peu plus haut il y avait une autre erreur ça m'avais échappé quel âne !

là voilà :

```
include/linux/kernel.h:10:20: stdarg.h: No such file or directory
```

en faisant des recherches sur stdarg.h voilà ce que j'ai trouvé et testé

- mrproper unmerger la source la réemerger changer de gcc (au cas où),copier le fichier manquant :

```
cp /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.3/include/stdarg.h /usr/src/linux/include/linux/
```

 et recompilation et pourtant y a tjs la même ereur. Hai !  :Crying or Very sad: 

- dans bugzilla j'ai trouvé :

 If I do:  unset LANG unset LC_ALL  and I do make bzImage It compiles perfectly!!!  ok now we know whi it happens, but no idea of how to solve it!!  :Smile: 

mais chez moi ça marche pas.

-sur le forum anglais qqn avait exactement le même problème mais personnes n'a trouvé de sol.

Alors les gars je compte sur vous. Merci d'avance à vous tous

et finalement pour te répondre yoyo que je compile un 2.4 ou un 2.6 y a toujours la même erreur, imagine j'arrive même pas à recompiler le noyau que j'ai actuellement.

----------

## yoyo

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cp /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.3/include/stdarg.h /usr/src/linux/include/linux/
> ```
> ...

 

Tu utilises une version de gcc "tilchardée" (ou le stdarg.h d'une version tilchardée).

Sur la "Gentoo online package database" la dernière veersion stable de gcc est la 3.3.2-r5 : http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=gcc.

Essaie avec cette version ...

----------

## fb99

avant j'avais justement la 3.3.2-r5 et ça ne marchait et comme je savais qu'il pouvait y avoir des problèmes avec certaine version de gcc j'ai essayé la 3.3.3 sans succès

----------

## fb99

Mais au fait quelqu'un sait pourquoi cette librairie n'est pas directement incluse dans le noyau

----------

## yoyo

Il y a une update (stable) de glibc et de gcc aujourd'hui.

Essaie "emerge -C gentoo-dev-sources", "emerge sync && emerge -u glibc gcc" puis "emerge gentoo-dev-sources" et recompile ton noyau ...

Tu n'aurais pas toucher les "kernel-headers" ?? (Ça n'a pas forcément de rapport avce ton pb mais bon, c'est une idée ...).

Pour la série 2.6, tu n'en pas pas besoin.

----------

## fb99

J'ai essayé de faire ce que tu m'as dit mais ce ne change absoluement rien toujours la même erreur ...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## TheAl

Ouais, je penches aussi pour une modif de /usr/include/linux ...

Il y a un bug ouvert (#45470), mais pas de réponses vraiement intéressantes.

 :Sad: 

----------

## fb99

je pense aussi que c du à cela, mais comme parfois il y a des erreurs inattendues que l'on peut expliquer (par exemple, des fois un code juste n'arrive pas à être compilé, mais après, en récrivant ce dernier tel quel il marche souvent.)

Donc je vais essayé de compiler un noyau en dur sur une autre machine, en prendre la bzImage et le mettre sur le mien .... et on verra bien, 

c'est la seule alternative que je vois !

Bon je vous redonne des nouvelles et on n'y croit   :Wink:  en tout cas moi

----------

## fb99

Ça ne changes absolument rien en ce qui concerne la compilation du noyau, il y a toujours la même erreur.

Mais je ne comprend pas vraiment pourquoi il vient embêter avec cette librarie s'il y en a plus besoin avec les 2.6, BIZZARE non ?

Je vais encore testé si en prenant le fichier /usr/include/linux de mon cousin qui a exactement la même machine que moi et on verra bien, je vous au courant. Par contre je me demandais si en faisant cela, ça pourrait nuire  à la fonctionalité ou stabilité .. du système.

Encore merci à tous ceux qui ont cherché et qui cherche encore. merci

----------

## theturtle123

heu *à tout hasard vraiment*

un 

```
ls -la /usr/src
```

ça te donne quoi ?

----------

## fb99

voilà ce que g:

```
pinko@gentoo-linux pinko $ ls -la /usr/src/

total 24

drwxr-xr-x   6 root root 4096 Jun 13 17:16 .

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 4096 Jun  9 18:36 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    0 Jun  9 18:36 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   21 Jun 13 17:16 linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.6/

drwxr-xr-x  14 root root 4096 Jun  9 16:57 linux-2.4.20-win4lin-r1

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 4096 Jun 13 17:15 linux-2.6.5-gentoo-r1

dr-xr-xr-x  19 root root 4096 Jun 13 17:27 linux-2.6.6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   11 Apr 15 12:04 linux-beta -> linux-2.6.2

drwxr-xr-x   7 root root 4096 Dec 13  2003 pc
```

----------

## yoyo

Tu essaies bien de compiler la version 2.6.6 des development-sources ??

Sinon, ton lien "linux-beta" est mal positionné. Place-le sur le même répertoire que le lien "linux".

----------

## fb99

Tu as raison ça fait plus propre mais ça ne change rien au problème, et oui j'essaie bien de compiler le 2.6.6 des development-sources, mais ça c pas vraiment important car peut importe le noyau que j'essaye de compiler g toujours la même erreur,.. et oui c'est la vie ça va pas toujours comme on voudrait mais on fiat avec

----------

## kernelsensei

Essaye voir :

en en mettant :

```

# export LANG=C

# make 

```

ou encore :

```

# LANG=C make

```

Ou encore avec POSIX a la place de C

----------

## fb99

Merci kernel_sensei et à vous tous pour votre aide, malheureusement ça ne joue pas, mais bon je vais essayé ( j'avais pas pensé) de compiler avec genkernel peut-être qu'il utilise une autre approche.Sinon j'attendrai que le bug soit fixé ptre un jour.

Sinon il n'existe pas un autre moyen de réparation sans devoir forcément tout réinstaller ?

[/code]

----------

## kernelsensei

bon, avant de tout recompiler, je propose :

```
# emerge glibc

# emerge gcc

```

Autre truc qui me vient a l'esprit :

Ca arrive que j'ai des merdes avec gcc quand j'ai plusieurs numeros de version dans /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/, habituellement je fais un rm -r des versions qui ne sont plus installées sur mon system.

en ce moment j'ai 

```

i686-pc-linux-gnu $ ls

3.3.3  3.4.0

```

----------

## fb99

je l'ai déjà fait mille fois, mais on s'est jamais la mille et une-ième fois est ptre la bonne  :Wink: 

----------

## fb99

Au secours, j'ai la preuve qu'il ne faut jamais travailler étant fatigué, je viens d'effacer mon répertoire gcc, tout le répertoire et alors comment faire  pour compiler un compilateur sans compilateur, ..........

j'ai essayé avec le live-CD ( on doit bien le configurer au départ à partir de rien), ou encore avec install mais ça craint je crois que cette je suis définitivement bon pour tout recoommencé à zéro  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

si tu me donne ton architecture, je veux bien te faire un tar.bz2 de gcc ...

moi j'ai un p4 et je compile avec -march=pentium4, si tu veux j'ai un paquet tout pret là !

[EDIT] je viens de voir dans ton premier post que t'as un 686, donc je te mets a disposition mon gcc precompilé , l'archive fait 15M !

md5:

4dcff5eeac157de66ed719d461ecea1a  gcc-3.3.3-r6.tbz2

[/EDIT]

----------

## fb99

Merci c'est cool kernel_sensei, je me demande bien ce que l'on ferait sans des types sympas   :Wink: 

Tu vois ça m'avait complèment échappé les paquets précompilés alors des fois c bien qu'on se fasse rafraîchir la mémoire

Encore merci si jamais tu as besoin d'aide toi aussi, y'a mon addresses sim (icq) n'hésites pas!   (sans prétention)

----------

## fb99

Voilà, ce problème est finalement résolu, c'était un problème de librairies, mais pour vous dire laquelle ou lesquelles manquaient j'avoue que j'en suis incapable; car comme plusieurs bugs se disant "RESOLVED" n'y changeait rien, et voyant qu'il merdait aux librairies, j'ai fait un petit emerge -s lib et j'ai pris toutes les librairies qui avaient à faire avec un compilateur c,.. et coup de chance ou de génie( j'opte plus pour la première) je peux de nouveau à compiler mon noyau.

Encore merci à vous tous pour votre aide et on voit bien qu'il ne faut perséverer et ne jamais abandonner !!    :Wink: 

Alors courage à tous ceux qui ont des problèmes qui paraissent insolubles.

----------

## fb99

Voilà, ce problème est finalement résolu, c'était un problème de librairies, mais pour vous dire laquelle ou lesquelles manquaient j'avoue que j'en suis incapable; car comme plusieurs bugs se disant "RESOLVED" n'y changeait rien, et voyant qu'il merdait aux librairies, j'ai fait un petit emerge -s lib et j'ai pris toutes les librairies qui avaient à faire avec un compilateur c,.. et coup de chance ou de génie( j'opterais plus pour la première) je peux de nouveau compiler mon noyau.

Encore merci à vous tous pour votre aide et on voit bien qu'il faut persévérer et ne jamais abandonner !!    :Wink: 

Alors courage à tous ceux qui ont des problèmes qui paraissent insolubles.

----------

